# Status of stolen TiVo



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Anybody every report a TiVo stolen before? I did a month ago, yet it is still listed under manage my account as "Lifetimed Service", "Transfers Allowed", etc.

It *really* bugs me this creep may still have the use of my Lifetimed S2 (or may try to sell it). Tivo customer service tells me they would look into it, but they told me they could not reveal the outcome due to privacy reasons.



mitchb2 said:


> People suck.


Indeed.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

send an email to TiVoOpsMgr. He may be able to tell you more without breaking any privacy rules. A CSR or even his supervisor is going to stick strictly to the script answer on something as prone to backfiring on them as that one


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I've been pretty mum about this for the last month because, well for two reasons...

#1 I was an idiot for trusting someone on the internet  

#2 I thought I could recover it myself, vigilante style over the 4th. 

Almost worked. After a road trip, I went to the house where I sent it. He no longer lives there, but some releative did and she squeeled on him. Now I have a working number and another address. I should probably just let it go as a leason learned, but this has been eating at me for too long now...


----------



## pad77 (May 25, 2002)

If its still under your account name and password then using "Online Scheduling" fill up his hard drive by remotely scheduling 10 shows a day on random channels. You can remotely over ride any recordings that he has setup.

Pick good shows like "Judge Judy", "Justice Files", "Cops", "Judge Mills Lane and "Judge Joe Brown".


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Unfortunately, no. When you sell someone a Tivo they put it in their name. It just still shows up under my account because I am the original owner. But I cannot change anything about it. It just taunts me.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

greg_burns said:


> Unfortunately, no. When you sell someone a Tivo they put it in their name. It just still shows up under my account because I am the original owner. But I cannot change anything about it. It just taunts me.


You have to get a police report of this theft and send it to tivo and maybe they will xfer the lifetime back to you on another TiVo.

TiVo can't do anything with some legal authority.

TiVo can't do anything about a sales dispute without a court order, take him to small claims court and get a judgment if you can.

The word stolen can mean many different things


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I had called the police deparment of where I sent the Tivo. They did not seem particularly interested in doing much more than knocking on his door to "scare some sense into him." The officer told me the "crime" actually took place in my home town since I mailed (via UPS unfortunately) it to him. USPS takes mail fraud pretty seriously, or so I've heard. 

I guess I need to call my local police, but I suspect they will say the same; "what do you want us to do about it". I really didn't want to bother the police, since it such a petty issue. Although $300+ isn't exactly chump change.

Small claims court seems to be what I need to do, but don't know where to start.

BTW, it appears Tivo seems to be firm on their privacy stance for better or worse.


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

I had bought a TiVo Series2 to put in my GF's apartment while I stayed with her on the weekend. When we broke up, she refused to give it back, so I called TiVo and had them report it lost or stolen, and they marked it a such. A week later, she activated it and TiVo took it OFF my account, even with the notes on the account. TiVo said there's nothing they can do about it, and of course the police won't get involved in a domestic dispute. I ended up writing it off, since it was too much of a hassle otherwise. It didn't have lifetime (I was paying month-to-month) so no real loss for me. TiVo did credit the remainder of the gift subscription I had bought for it, though.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I would think Tivo would love to terminate the lifetime status on a Tivo. If he wants to reactivate it and start paying, so be it.

I think it is *WAY* too easy for someone to put one into their own account. Where's the checks and balances?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

greg_burns said:


> I would think Tivo would love to terminate the lifetime status on a Tivo. If he wants to reactivate it and start paying, so be it.
> 
> I think it is *WAY* too easy for someone to put one into their own account. Where's the checks and balances?


TiVo is not going to get involved in a he said/she said problems, the person who has possession of the TiVo owns it, TiVo would go nuts otherwise. I have sold lifetimes TiVos and just tell the person who bought it when they get the unit call TiVo and put in their account, works great. If someone broke into my home and stole a TiVo I would file a police report and still I don't know if TiVo would give me back the lifetime service on the unit, with monthly you would just have to cancel


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

lessd said:


> I have sold lifetimes TiVos and just tell the person who bought it when they get the unit call TiVo and put in their account, works great.


It does work great when you have a proxy like paypal covering your back. I was trading one tivo for another. Lesson learned I suppose.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

yep. That is not stolen - but fraud. Seems like a small difference to the person who lost the TiVo but to a corporation they can not get involved and need a blanket policy to show they are not a party to any small claim.

so - if it was actually stolen, as in taken from your possession by force or burglary - then a police report of the same allows TiVo the blanket action of revoking or tracking service and handing that info to a proper authority.

if it was fraud - as you are now giving us the details, in your case it was. Then TiVo needs to not be involved and let regular legal channels work out the problem. Small claims court being the option here. 
can you imagine the scammers licking their chops over the prospect of selling a lifetime TiVo and then being able to get TiVo to yank back the lifetime.  

sorry for the loss.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ACK

What is ironic is that a Tivo CR is the one who suggested I report it stolen to them. I was trying to get a phone number out of them (knowing full well they wouldn't do it, just grasping at straws).


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> He no longer lives there, but some releative did and she squeeled on him.


Hey man it's ****ed up that happened and I feel for ya because it almost happened to me once with a friend... but what do you mean she squeeled on him... I just find it funny you actually used the word squeeled...


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Hey man it's ****ed up that happened and I feel for ya because it almost happened to me once with a friend... but what do you mean she squeeled on him... I just find it funny you actually used the word squeeled...


Hey, I've been playing private detective for the last month. Gotta get into the lingo. Crazy the information you can find on somebody through the internet.

I just told the girl at the address I went to that I was an old friend. I had plenty of background details about him from the email correspondence we did. Knew where he worked (knew he was fired recently), mom's name, old home town, etc. She squeeled like a pig! I don't think he would have liked her giving up his new address and number.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Small claims court is the only option for this type of fraud unless he has a pattern of this that you can prove then maybe you can interest an ADA but even if you did that would not get back your TiVo because it would spend a loooong time as evidence in a criminal case. After you win in court then you will have to get a sheriff to serve him if he can be found, then hope he has the TiVo on sight then hope you can get the $50 court cost and sheriff cost back WOW lots of work to get the bas****.

Been their done that & won but I am retired, with a full time job I don't think I would have taken it on. (My thing was not about a TiVo)


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

Havent heard anything in a week from ya just wondering how things turned out or you if at all...


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Havent heard anything in a week from ya just wondering how things turned out or you if at all...


Touché Andy. I liked how you renamed the account back while I am on the phone with Tivo. Nice touch.

I guess you and I will be doing small claims afterall.


----------



## Y-ASK (Aug 17, 2001)

greg_burns said:


> I guess you and I will be doing small claims afterall.


Did I miss something? Is Tivo_Fanatic the guy who ripped you off?

Y-ASK


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

greg_burns said:


> Touché Andy. I liked how you renamed the account back while I am on the phone with Tivo. Nice touch.
> 
> I guess you and I will be doing small claims afterall.


WTF is going on here???? is this right?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

aztivo said:


> WTF is going on here???? is this right?


Forum, say hello to Andy McNamara. Aka Cloudsbreak, aka TiVo_Fanatic.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I can confirm that TiVo_Fanatic and CloudsBreak are the same person.

Dan


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

greg_burns said:


> Forum, say hello to Andy McNamara. Aka Cloudsbreak, aka TiVo_Fanatic.


so this is the guy who swindeled you??


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I can confirm that TiVo_Fanatic and CloudsBreak are the same person.
> 
> Dan


Does that mean that since he's in violation of rule #11 we won't be hearing his side of the story? Not that I doubt Greg for a second.


> 11. Use of Multiple UserIDs is not Permitted  You have signed up with a user id, and that is the only one that should be registered. Posting under multiple userids will result in all userids being banned.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

gonzotek said:


> we won't be hearing his side of the story?


How 'bout I post his phone number?


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

How about his address, and whoever is closer can go back and get it for you?  

That's pretty ballsy to scam someone on the site here, and then roll back in and post in this thread.


----------



## Frankenstien (Feb 8, 2006)

Very, not cool. :down:


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

GoHokies! said:


> How about his address, and whoever is closer can go back and get it for you?
> 
> That's pretty ballsy to scam someone on the site here, and then roll back in and post in this thread.


How about we just have a meet at his house and then we can all show him what happens when you scam someone on here. 

This guy definetly gets :down: :down: :down: from me!


----------



## Frankenstien (Feb 8, 2006)

If he's close to North Carolina, I know some guys.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

gonzotek said:


> Does that mean that since he's in violation of rule #11 we won't be hearing his side of the story? Not that I doubt Greg for a second.


Correct, both accounts have been banned. I originally gave him the benifit of the doubt and only closed the CloudBreak account. I thought that since hadn't used the CloudBreak account since signing up as TiVo_Fanatic, he may have just wanted a name change and went about it the wrong way. However after talking to Greg I realized he was a theif just trying to avoid getting found out.

Dan


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Correct, both accounts have been banned.


That's actually dissapointing, I was looking forward to seeing him come back and try to justify this.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Mavrick22 said:


> How about we just have a meet at his house and then we can all show him what happens when you scam someone on here.


Great, now this will get moved to the meets section.   

Nice spy work Greg. I love stuff like this!


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

If this were a Series 3 that the guy stole, I'd have no problem retrieving it for you, as I've been itching to kick some deserving person's ass _and_ get my hands on an S3. Of course the box might take a slight detour to my house for a couple of months of testing, just to make sure it wasn't damaged, and such.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Correct, both accounts have been banned. I originally gave him the benifit of the doubt and only closed the CloudBreak account. I thought that since hadn't used the CloudBreak account since signing up as TiVo_Fanatic, he may have just wanted a name change and went about it the wrong way. However after talking to Greg I realized he was a theif just trying to avoid getting found out.
> 
> Dan


Wow; ain't people something else sometimes!

"Hell is other people!"

Since Lifetime is defined as belonging to the box and not the owner, TiVo Inc. shouldn't have to sort out these awkward situations. Hopefully this situation will resolve itself decently unless Andy really is bad to the bone!

For Dan:  
I checked the FAQ and there really doesn't appear to be a routine way to close an account at TiVo Community Forums. I've got another account which hasn't been used since before I lost my job and had to start hanging out under the bridge to the TiVo factory. Do I need to send you or the Administrator an email to close it?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

As long as you're not actively using both accounts you should be OK.

Dan


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I thought I would post a warning to others that my good friend Andy (ebay alias morebloodwine) still believes he can sell Tivos on ebay.

Item number: 220009129099

Feel free to ask him any questions you may have about what other Tivos he may have to sell. 

BTW, in case you are wondering. I was able to leave feedback because the SOB tried to sell (#9725967607) the Tivo he was suppose to be trading me. (The graphic is now different, but I have the original). I bid and won it. He never sent me my trade, and I never paid for the eBay one. He did an Unpaid Item Mutual Agreement  Which I promptly declined and prevents him from giving me a strike.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> I thought I would post a warning to others that my good friend Andy (ebay alias morebloodwine) still believes he can sell Tivos on ebay.
> 
> Item number: 220009129099
> 
> ...


How does that (Forum blocked format ) Tiny URL.com/lfs5g work in a feedback comment?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

TiVo Troll said:


> How does that (Forum blocked format ) Tiny URL.com/lfs5g work in a feedback comment?


Are you asking how to use it, or how did I get it into a feedback comment? (Links are not allowed in comments.)

Just type http:// in front of it. It is just a link back to this public thread.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Are you asking how to use it, or how did I get it into a feedback comment? (Links are not allowed in comments.)
> 
> Just type http:// in front of it. It is just a link back to this public thread.


OIC. Thanks.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Dang it! My negative feedback was removed because of the URL (and probably the phone # ). I don't even get the chance to correct it.  

I can't win. Caveat emptor.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

Greg, I applaud your efforts. Too bad this scumbag can't find some jail time in the near future.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Caveat emptor.


Sadly, with eBay removing the negative feedback, there's less of a chance that can happen.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

On Nov 6 I decided to transfer my lifetime to my new S3. Feeling spiteful, I told the CSR I wanted to transfer the lifetime using this stolen Tivo's TSN. (It was no longer even in my name; Andy and I had played tug-o-war all summer with it and I lost). She says; "Sure, no problem."   

Now I know what you're all thinking, but damn it, he never paid for it. Screw him!

In 60 days I'll just cancel the service on the old box and put this all behind me.

And then, 4 days later, he pulls something that escalates this whole thing to a new level...

He lists it on eBay!!! Another one of his idiotic private bidder, money orders only auctions. AND PEOPLE ARE BIDDING ON IT! Are people that stupid trusting? Don't answer that, he already took me in once. 

Did he know I transferred the lifetime? Damn that 60 day wait. Why are they doing that?!? Wonder how many other times something similar to this is going to play out? You all see the problem here don't you? Somebody is going to get burned badly and now I'm a part of it. 

Ebay will do nothing for me without a police case. Luckily, the auction runs its course without meeting the reserve. But he relists it again. This gives me the time I need to act...

Armed with a photo, a phone number, an address, and emails I make another road trip to Andy's home town on Black Friday and visit the local police.

Problem solved. I have my Tivo back.

He had the gall to tell the officer it was practically worthless anyways, because "I had transferred the lifetime from the unit." That is a quote from the officer (who didn't even know what a Tivo was). That was when the officer shows Andy the printout I made from his own eBay auction where he was asking *$550*. Unbelievable! He knowingly was trying to sell this on eBay, fully aware by the time 60 days was up it would be too late for the winner to do much about it.

The officer did tell me what I already knew and was repeated here. The proper approach to this should have been me taking him to court and suing. Not really sure why the officer did what he did for me, but I thank him. I think he smelled a rat and did the right thing. :up:

And Andy, if you are reading this; hope you had a pleasant Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

Congratulations, Greg.

I'm glad to hear you finally got some measure of justice - AND your Tivo back.

What a trip this must have been for you.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

That's awesome. :up: :up: 

This world needs a lot more people that are a lot less willing to get screwed, put some of these scumbags out of business.


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

I just love a happy ending!

Good for you Greg.

Happy holidays amigo.

Jim


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Wow that's quite a story.. Glad things worked out for you in the end.


----------



## cotton168 (Aug 8, 2006)

Greg, I'm glad that you had a wonderful Turkey Day by screwing the guy who screwed you in the first place. Nice that the officer also went with you. Congrats on getting your TiVo back.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

But...

You mean we don't get to hear about Andy being eaten alive by wolves?

I really wanted to hear he'd been eaten by wolves...


----------



## pktrekgirl (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm not any sort of regular poster here...but as someone who has been scammed on eBay before, I thank you very much for caring enough about this guy's potential victims to do something to stop this snake.

Good work!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Revenge is great as a cold leftover :up: Friday seemed like the right day to serve it


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

Ive been allowed back , but for how long I dont know... but I do know why I was allowed back , and that is to for lack of a better word to "air" a few things and address any questions and or concerns the TCF users may or may not have... as I told greg in an email Im on my way to work in a few but I wanted to bookmark this post... that aside id like to ask a few things to make this somewhat of an easy process...

1. Please get all "most" of your questions out now so that I may address them tomorrow when I am home / free from work... this includes any questions or concerns you may have greg that I didnt address via email...

2. Also, as I told greg I dont expect to not be flamed bec I know I will but please keep it to a minimum as I'm sure Dan doesnt want this getting to out of hand... so not out of respect for me but out of respect for the forums please keep flaming to a minimum / respectible lvl...

Also on a side note greg said something in the one email that I'd like to copy in here before I head out for work that to me shows he may be willing to live and let live / forgive to a point... if im wrong in my assumption then I am sorry but who knows maybe im just reading to much into what he said , I dunno... Anyway to get to the "quote"...

Quote :

I would welcome you to back to TCF and I'm sure everyone (including myself) is interested in your side of the story (if there even is one). It is a new year. This is all water under the bridge.

End Quote :

Anyway , not sure if it helps by me posting something greg said but as I said if I'm right in my assumptions it shows he is willing to forgive to a point... that aside I gotta go but I wana end this on a sm note for now... If greg , dan and others are satisfied with me remaining a member here after everythings been discussed then great and Ty , but if not then I guess I cant say more than I understand... either way ttyl guys and have a good new yr (ya I know its Jan 2nd lol)... anyway please get all questions out now so that they may be addressed tomorrow afternoon when I am home , Ty.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I only have one question.

Why?


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

I have no interest in questioning you.


----------



## Hystyk28 (Sep 11, 2005)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Ive been allowed back , but for how long I dont know... but I do know why I was allowed back , and that is to for lack of a better word to "air" a few things and address any questions and or concerns the TCF users may or may not have... as I told greg in an email Im on my way to work in a few but I wanted to bookmark this post... that aside id like to ask a few things to make this somewhat of an easy process...
> 
> 1. Please get all "most" of your questions out now so that I may address them tomorrow when I am home / free from work... this includes any questions or concerns you may have greg that I didnt address via email...
> 
> ...


What is wrong with society? Are you really serious? Beat it.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

greg_burns said:


> I only have one question.
> 
> Why?


After answering this, you can pretty much beat it. I can't speak for anyone but myself, but I'm not interested in having you around. You can't honestly think that what you did was in any way justified. Especially coming into the thread and posting with Greg, acting like nothing happened. :down: :down: :down:


----------



## sshedlock (May 14, 2004)

GoHokies! said:


> I can't speak for anyone but myself, but I'm not interested in having you around. You can't honestly think that what you did was in any way justified. Especially coming into the thread and posting with Greg, acting like nothing happened. :down: :down: :down:


/agree


----------



## Y-ASK (Aug 17, 2001)

#1. Have you always been an a$$ or is this dis-honesty a product of your surroundings?
#2. You committed fraud on someone through dis-honest practices, doesn't that bother you in least?

Comments:
Keep in mind it took a visit by the Police to correct your wrong doing, not any sort of remorse or personal responsibility from you. That speaks volumes to me and shows me you are not remorseful and not trustworthy.


Y-ASK


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

Tivo_fanatic... what went wrong in your childhood that made you such a ********? Is your stupidity and complete lack of human ethics and morals genetic or could something have been done to prevent it?

Seriously, what causes people to live their lives in a way as to choose to not do the right thing and is there a way to fix that or does it all boil down to human nature? If it's a fixable thing, then let's invest tax money to correct it for most citizens and if it's a human nature thing, then let's just enact a zero tolerance policy on it and export people like this to third world countries and give them no recourse for getting back. (I'd say kill them, but in the past few years I have decided that it is not right to take any life human or otherwise.)


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

painkiller said:


> I have no interest in questioning you.


Ditto.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

not that he has to apologize to us, but I saw not one note of public apology or regret from him to Greg. Instead we get phrases like
"Also, as I told greg I dont expect to not be flamed bec I know I will "

whereas I think he should have written 
Also, as I told greg I dont expect to not be flamed bec I know *what I did was wrong and cost Greg a lot of time and grief*

had he written in that vein I might have said let him tell his side in an attempt to be allowed back. Since he did not I also say :down:

ETA - read the emails greg posted after I did this post. All I saw was concern about saying anything that would make a case in court. So maybe that is why no apology but frankly that just speaks to a guilty conscience and I am still :down:


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> had he written in that vein I might have said let him tell his side in an attempt to be allowed back. Since he did not I also say :down:


 Is the thumb REALLY the finger you wanted to extend?? 

What I'm completely confused about is why TiVo_Fanatic ("Andy") was allowed back here in the first place. First, he stole. Then he violated forum policy be creating two accounts. Then he came here back here to rub it in Greg's face.

Tivo_Fanatic is is not worthy of being a TCF member.


----------



## BrandonSi (Jun 5, 2003)

Greatest. Thread. Ever.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

drew2k said:


> What I'm completely confused about is why TiVo_Fanatic ("Andy") was allowed back here in the first place.


Dan let him back on a temporariy basis becuase I asked him to. Andy emailed yesterday out of the blue.

I would not normally post private emails. But Andy certainly doesn't deserve that respect from me.

I want to hear his reason for his doing this. A simple "I thought I could get away with it" is good enough. It bugs me that there are people in the world who's minds work this way and I want to peer into one. It seems he wants to enlighten us/me in a public venue. I certainly have nothing to hide.



Andy said:


> Quote : And Andy, if you are reading this; hope you had a pleasant Thanksgiving holiday.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> ...





Greg said:


> Why did you do any of this? I was looking forward to that beer at the park.





Andy said:


> Hey Greg, I do wana talk and maybe get some things out of the way but let me ask you one thing first... how do I know that your not gonna use anything I say to make a case for court ? Also besides the why , do you have anything else you'd like answered / addressed , all answers that depend on the answer to my question. Also if you want I will take this public to tivo community if you like , but that will requeire them to lift a ban on my TiVo_Finatic account... and not im not looking to come back to the community allthough it would be nice , I just figured you'd enjoy a little not so public humiliation of someone else , lol. As for why I'm laughing , even you I'm sure have noticed that in certain times of life you have to be able to laugh at things that arent so funny... anyway I'll get back to you depending on the answer(s) I get , so with that said I'll end this with a Ty for replying back and I hope you have a good day.





Greg said:


> I have no intention of going to court anymore. I have my Tivo back and have wasted way too much money in the attempt to do so I might add. I just do not understand what I did personally to you to cause this. I would welcome you to back to TCF and I'm sure everyone (including myself) is interested in your side of the story (if there even is one). It is a new year. This is all water under the bridge. Do you think you were getting the short end of the deal? We both knew that, YOU were the one willing to trade a lifetimed 540 for a grandfathered S1 Tivo. Nobody twisted your arm. I even tried to make you aware of its value. Quote: 'I'm doing what I'm doing simply because I WANT to...'
> 
> I will PM Dan to lift your ban if you are serious and want to get something off your chest.





Andy said:


> Well I want to be sure to clearly state everything so theres no misunderstandings... although there might be given the whole situation... but Ill need a bit to get my words together in the proper manner , i dont need time to make excuses the time is seriously to get my words together in the right manner... as for the welcoming back to the TCF and the whole my side and getting things off my chest... those are two seperate issues my side of the story being one but the whole welcoming back to TCF... that might not go so well for me but ya it would be nice... eBay chat / replies is limited so to carry this on further with longer messages will require me actually emailing you OR posting on TCF... so ill end this here and get my words together to address everything youve said / asked...


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

My question is: are you sorry for what you did? If you are, I'd think you'd want to give restitution to your victim. He'd've likely never spent $200 to transfer lifetime to a new TiVo were it not for your illegal theft. Add that to the costs of his multiple trips to your house to try to get the TiVo back. If you're sorry, you'd reimburse him. If you don't, you must not be sorry, and should therefore not care if he forgives you or not.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> I only have one question.
> 
> Why?


Obviously no one agrees with what I did and they shouldnt bec yes what I... and yes I said I... but what I did was wrong... but to answer... You may not believe this and I cant blame you if you dont, but at first I did mail the granfathered S1 as we originally agree on in our deal that was supposed to have happened but didnt... anyway it came back to me as undeliverable , maybe I fudged a number or letter I dont know but it did come back to me as undeliverable... and then for whatever reason something "clicked" in my head and I just started wondering about other scenarios of how this could possibly play out... and I obviously chose the wrong one... Wether or not anyone believes this I had every honest intention to man to follow this through in the beginning but then when it came back I just wanted to see if as greg pointed out in a further down reply , if I could get away with it... I cant say what I did was right bec I know it wasnt but people do stupid things for stupid reasons even if they dont consider the consequences of their actions. I seriously doubt this means much of anything to anyone let alone greg and his family but I am sorry... also it wasnt the cop that fully 100% made me give the unit back it was alot of guilt among other things but the cop did play a major role in it.

---------------------



painkiller said:


> I have no interest in questioning you.


Thats find and its up to you wether you do or dont , I didnt say anyone had to quesstion me , I 
was just saying that if anyone does want to that I am here to try and answer said questions.

---------------------



GoHokies! said:


> You can't honestly think that what you did was in any way justified. Especially coming into the thread and posting with Greg, acting like nothing happened. :down: :down: :down:


I'm not trying to act like nothing happened , I was allowed back on a temp basis to more or less get some things out and answer any questions users like you may or may not have... I wast coming in here trying to be buddy buddy with greg acting like nothing happened... and no I dont think what I did was justified in any way...

---------------------



Y-ASK said:


> #1. Have you always been an a$$ or is this dis-honesty a product of your surroundings?
> #2. You committed fraud on someone through dis-honest practices, doesn't that bother you in least?
> 
> Comments:
> ...


1. No I have not always been like this no I cant say that it is a product of my surroundings bec I live in a remote area of Pa... It was just something stupid that I did , and wether ot nor anyone believes me yes I am sorry maybe not as much as I should be but I am sorry for putting greg and his family what I put them through on this whole ordeal.

2. Yes it does bother me , but like I said people do stupid things for stupid reasons and no im not trying to justify what I did in any way...

Comment : Obviously Im not trustworthy after what happened and I dont expect anyone to trust me for a long time if at all... but as for the police yes they did play a role in all this but giving the unit back did also have some guilt and remorse from me in it...

---------------------



BillyT2002 said:


> Tivo_fanatic... what went wrong in your childhood that made you such a ********? Is your stupidity and complete lack of human ethics and morals genetic or could something have been done to prevent it?


If anything went wrong in my childhood I cant recall it bec all i remember is have a great childhood if not anything else... as for the genetics thing or something that could have been done which would have prevented all this... I dont know... but yes something could have been done to prvent it , and that would have been me completing the original deal as promised... which i should have done but didnt...

---------------------



ZeoTiVo said:


> not that he has to apologize to us, but I saw not one note of public apology or regret from him to Greg. Instead we get phrases like
> "Also, as I told greg I dont expect to not be flamed bec I know I will "
> 
> whereas I think he should have written
> ...


Ok maybe I chose my words poorly but ya I do feel sorry for what I did and what I put greg through... if I didnt would I be here now answering / addressing peoples comments and or questions... short answer , no I wouldnt... but the fact that I am should show I am sorry and remorseful as youve put it... as for coming back to the TCF yes it would be nice but thats not even close to being one of the reasons as to why I am here now posting any of this... but yes I do also have a guilty conscience , who wouldnt after doing what I did. as for apologizing to greg your right I didnt in my original post or any of the emails but I am now... yes I am 100% and more sorry for what I did to him and his family... everyone has free will part of which is believing what people say and I'm not saying in anyway that anyone has to believe anything I am saying today but if its one thing that is true and from the heart its that I am sorry for doing what I did.

---------------------



drew2k said:


> What I'm completely confused about is why TiVo_Fanatic ("Andy") was allowed back here in the first place. First, he stole. Then he violated forum policy be creating two accounts. Then he came here back here to rub it in Greg's face.
> 
> Tivo_Fanatic is is not worthy of being a TCF member.


1. I was allowed back on a temp basis to for lack of a better word "air" a few things... if the me being allowed back ends up being a permanent thing but with restrictions then fine... but me even coming close to being allowed back if at all is not why I'm here today posting things that I am posting... as for the two account thing... that was part of me "trying" to hide but at the same time me also wanting a better name than my previous.

---------------------



timckelley said:


> My question is: are you sorry for what you did? If you are, I'd think you'd want to give restitution to your victim. He'd've likely never spent $200 to transfer lifetime to a new TiVo were it not for your illegal theft. Add that to the costs of his multiple trips to your house to try to get the TiVo back. If you're sorry, you'd reimburse him. If you don't, you must not be sorry, and should therefore not care if he forgives you or not.


1. Yes I am sorry for what I did...
2. Wether hed have spent or never spent the $200 to tranfer lifetime only he could answer that... but ya had I not done what I did then maybe he wouldnt have spent it , who knows...
3. Wether he forgives me or not is entirely up to him but I'd like to think he could be a forgiving person even if it does take til the end of time... in his own words he said to me that this is a new yr and its "water underthe bridge"
4. As for restitution , ya thats comething that could happen / work... but it would be a lengthy process as ive started a new job about a month ago and have to work all my bills out among other things...

As of now I believe I have addressed everything , and once again I am sorry for what happened... but that aside... greg you said in the one email that you were looking forward to that beer in the park well I was to and still am as strange as it may seem... but next summer when the weathers nice if you the wife and the kid(s) wana come down to the park here , I'll treat you guys to a day of fun in the park so long as I can get a day off of work when you wana do it if you even wana do it at all... and thats one thing you can hold me to , seriously...


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Havent heard anything in a week from ya just wondering how things turned out or you if at all...





TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Hey man it's ****ed up that happened and I feel for ya because it almost happened to me once with a friend... but what do you mean she squeeled on him... I just find it funny you actually used the word squeeled...


 well now you have to account for these posts. So it was returned undeliverable and then you act all innocent while trying to find out if you will get caught. At any time you could have reshipped the TiVo but you clearly intended to rip off another member of the forum until you finally saw you could not get away with it. Forgiveness is one thing, repentence is entirely another. hard to buy you are now sorry.


----------



## Y-ASK (Aug 17, 2001)

How old are you? Your actions and writing style seem to indicate that you are probably under the age of 25 (I added a few years ) and/or not well educated...

Y-ASK


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

There are several people on this forum, longtime regulars, who have bragged about doing worse than what you did, or even advised others to do worse. There is no perfection.

A person can do better. He can simply _decide_ to do better.

I am not drawn to simplistic solutions, but that's all there is to it: do better.

Many people aren't willing to start, because they are so buried in the rubble of the bad things that they have done, they can't even imagine a better life. But that better life is there for you. Just decide to start now. Have an honorable day; do no harm, despite the opportunities. See, that was easy! Do it again tomorrow. Then again. Some days will be tougher because more temptations presents themselves but remember, you have a winning streak going.

You can't change what you have done, and you will never achieve perfection, but you can start to build a pattern of behavior to be proud of.

I wish you well.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> well now you have to account for these posts. So it was returned undeliverable and then you act all innocent while trying to find out if you will get caught. At any time you could have reshipped the TiVo but you clearly intended to rip off another member of the forum until you finally saw you could not get away with it. Forgiveness is one thing, repentence is entirely another. hard to buy you are now sorry.


You right I could have re-shipped it and I didnt... and ya forgiveness is one thing compared to repentence... but I am sorry for what I did and what I put greg and his family through but the best I can do to explain those posts is me just being even more of an azz at the time...

---------------------



Y-ASK said:


> How old are you? Your actions and writing style seem to indicate that you are probably under the age of 25 (I added a few years ) and/or not well educated...
> 
> Y-ASK


I'm as of now 25 yrs old I will be 26 on the 30th of august... and I might not be as well educated as others but I am educated... just maybe not to the same lvl as you or anyone else who most likely went to college when I did not... As for my writing style , its just how I am , its like a signature everyone has their own unique signature , well I have my own unique writing style...


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

Redux said:


> There are several people on this forum, longtime regulars, who have bragged about doing worse than what you did, or even advised others to do worse. There is no perfection.
> 
> A person can do better. He can simply _decide_ to do better.
> 
> ...


Thats axactly what I wana do... do better... ya times may be troublesome but I am willing to try thats one thing I've always been "willing to try"... just not on all the things I should be... Im not saying I'm perfect in anyway Ill admit I have many flaws , buteither way I'm willing to try... but I con honestly say that since the incident between me and greg I havent done a single wrong thing... now wether or not anyone chooses to believe me is up to them but if its one thing Ive ever said thats true its that..


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> As for my writing style , its just how I am , its like a signature everyone has their own unique signature , well I have my own unique writing style...


Yes you do.  That is how I busted you with the two accounts to begin with.

I am not bitter. Glad to see you are fessing up to this. It is has been an adventure. I don't care about reimbursment. I am not feeling it in the least. I would have done the $199 transfer regardless. Just didn't want to do it with my only remaining lifetimed S2!


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> Yes you do.  That is how I busted you with the two accounts to begin with.
> 
> I am not bitter. Glad to see you are fessing up to this. It is has been an adventure. I don't care about reimbursment. I am not feeling it in the least. I would have done the $199 transfer regardless. Just didn't want to do it with my only remaining lifetimed S2!


This is good to hear that your net financial damage from all this was fairly minor. Still a lot of people would remain bitter.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Yes you do.  That is how I busted you with the two accounts to begin with.
> 
> I am not bitter. *Glad to see you are fessing up to this.* It is has been an adventure. I don't care about reimbursment. I am not feeling it in the least. I would have done the $199 transfer regardless. Just didn't want to do it with my only remaining lifetimed S2!


Well , they say the road to recovery starts with many things one of which is confession... but I did mean what I said , next summer when we get a good day and if i'm off work I do wana treat your and your kid and the wife to a day of fun in the park... who knows maybe we can still have that beer together... it may seem like im trying to be buddy buddy with your and maybe in a way I am... but Im not trying to act like nothing ever happened just trying to start down a new path with something good...

---------------------



timckelley said:


> This is good to hear that your net financial damage from all this was fairly minor. Still a lot of people would remain bitter.


It is good to hear the financial damage was fairly minor bec. had it been more then I'd be feelin even worse than what I already do... but yes people will be bitter for a long time to come... i dont ever expect the bitterness to go away... anyway i gotta run for a few to get some stuff for the animals , but when I come back Ill be more than willing to address any other questions or concerns you guys may or may not have...


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

timckelley said:


> This is good to hear that your net financial damage from all this was fairly minor.


Oh, I didn't say that.  I spent money trying to file for small claims court online (what a racket). I also bought two separate Tivo's in attempts to transfer the lifetime back to different hardware. Almost worked too!

That I am bitter about for other reasons. The first one was through eBay, which I gave to a friend. Discovered I couldn't transfer because it wasn't the exact same model (Andy's was a refurb, while the ebay's one was brand new, never activated.) So I bought another refurb from Tivo.com. That is about the time they started shipping them pre-activated. Doh! No problem, return it under 30 day return policy. (Kinda sleezy, I know). When I called Tivo to return it, the CSR felt pity for me after I told my story, and promised to let me purchase lifetime on it for the price difference. ($150 for box & 1yr + $150 more for lifetime). That never happened. 6 calls to Tivo over next two months never amounted to anything. (every CSR said they would make it happen since I was promised it!) They refused to let me do a return since 30 days was up. Now I got an extra Tivo lying around I don't need.


----------



## Y-ASK (Aug 17, 2001)

Well it might be time to grow up and act 26 . I'm not sure I'd want to have a beer with you nor would I want you around my kids but then you didn't wrong me so who am I to say. Count your blessings that the guy you ripped off didn't come after you or your family with tire iron. Learn from this experience and you'll be more the wiser. Case closed for me .

Y-ASK

And as far as staying a member of the forum, I'd probably vote whatever Greg votes. Forgiveness is earned and if he's not around to earn it, then did he really learn anything? Just something to think about....


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Y-ASK said:


> And as far as staying a member of the forum, I'd probably vote whatever Greg votes. Forgiveness is earned and if he's not around to earn it, then did he really learn anything? Just something to think about....


Of course TiVo_Fanatic could agree to buy a refurbed TiVo from Greg


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Weird...this thread is a good read though. 

Greg, you were scammed and you knew who scammed you and you fixed it, way to go. I would end it there, cease and desist on any further communication. Like he said he can't be trusted and there's no further reason to keep in touch, sure forgive AND (make sure you) FORGET! No one has to be buddy buddy in your situation but thats your call...

and about if the guy should be allowed to stay... he screwed someone from the forum, broke the law and broke the rules of the forum, it really shouldn't be up for discussion. I think dan made the right decision banning him earlier. 

I do like the fact that he did the right thing finally (under durest of course) and I like that he came back and finally fessed up, way to go?


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Of course TiVo_Fanatic could agree to buy a refurbed TiVo from Greg


Ive actually been considering buying a new 40 hr to be honest with ya so ya thats something that could work and of course I'd pay first... but it all depends on me havin the money to spend and how much bec I can only afford so much after the bills have been paid etc...


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

Test said:


> Weird...this thread is a good read though.
> Like he said he can't be trusted and there's no further reason to keep in touch, sure forgive AND (make sure you) FORGET! No one has to be buddy buddy in your situation but thats your call...


Oh I can be trusted but that depends on the person giving the trust , but yes I did ruin the trust that greg initially gave me and maybe sometime in the future I can earn some of it back but god knows it will be a loooooong time before I even come close to earning a fraction of trust from anyone let alone greg if I even earn any at all... and your right no one has to be buddy buddy and im not trying to be all though it may seem like I am in a way... as for keeping in touch thats entirely up to greg... but I'd like to think I'd be given a 2nd chance... kind of a bad analogy here but even murderers to some extent get a second chance but with them its a case by case basis... anyway I'll more or less end this here but I will say this...

If allowed to stay on the TCF I want to say TY and that I will try everything within my power to be the good person I was supposed to be when I initially came here... and while it will be a long and bumpy road I will try...

---------------------



Redux said:


> There are several people on this forum, longtime regulars, who have *bragged* about doing worse than what you did, or even *advised others to do worse*. There is no perfection.


I know no ones perfect and god knows I'm not but if people are bragging about doing worse and advising to others to do worse than what I did and they are allowed to stay then surely atleast one person here can find it in their heart to give me a second chance here with or without restrictions...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Andy, I don't mean to make light of your public apologies and requests for forgiveness, but I'm wondering what prompted you to recently contact Greg and ask for this chance? Have you joined some kind of 12-step program or the like, and you are here atoning for past transgressions or something like that?


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

alright....you've had your say, but my vote now is for a permanent ban again. you've shown no real remorse over the whole deal and admit that had he not finally gotten the cop to show up you'd still be screwing him over.

be gone!


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Oh I can be trusted but that depends on the person giving the trust , but yes I did ruin the trust that greg initially gave me and maybe sometime in the future I can earn some of it back but god knows it will be a loooooong time before I even come close to earning a fraction of trust from anyone let alone greg if I even earn any at all... and your right no one has to be buddy buddy and im not trying to be all though it may seem like I am in a way... as for keeping in touch thats entirely up to greg... but I'd like to think I'd be given a 2nd chance... kind of a bad analogy here but even murderers to some extent get a second chance but with them its a case by case basis... anyway I'll more or less end this here but I will say this...
> 
> If allowed to stay on the TCF I want to say TY and that I will try everything within my power to be the good person I was supposed to be when I initially came here... and while it will be a long and bumpy road I will try...


Everything that I read in this thread has implied to me that you can't be trusted, sure you can THINK you are trustworthy, but thinking it and being it are different things. It seems that you are more upset/worried about greg taking further action then you were about doing the right thing.

What I meant by the "buddy buddy" thing is that, its not like you guys knew each other before this "theft" occurred (or did I miss something?). It's not like you guys are family members that HAVE to get along or are you? Using your analogy, sure murderers can get a second chance, but I think that would be from society and I wouldn't expect it from the actual victim/victims family members. Maybe forgiveness but WHAT kind of second chance??? I can't picture them hanging out at a bar. Anyway, I think this whole thing is weird...you pretty much ROBBED the guy and now it seems you want to be friends, instead of murder its more like someone stealing your cell phone from you then calling you up and asking you to forgive them AND then to hang out...

Hey, if you really want to put right, what once went wrong...DO something for him out of good faith or how about send him something with some actual value...


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

Greg, I would see about getting a restraining order against this guy. He knows way too much about you and your family.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Andy, I don't mean to make light of your public apologies and requests for forgiveness, but I'm wondering what prompted you to recently contact Greg and ask for this chance? Have you joined some kind of 12-step program or the like, and you are here atoning for past transgressions or something like that?


No 12 step program , I guess you could call it some sort of new years resolution or something like that... and yes Ive had a few past incidents that werent as bad as this but Ive also made peace on those...

---------------------



Mikeyis4dcats said:


> alright....you've had your say, but my vote now is for a permanent ban again. *you've shown no real remorse over the whole deal and admit that had he not finally gotten the cop to show up you'd still be screwing him over*.
> 
> be gone!


The cop was one of the deciding factors yes , but alot of it was guilt to among other things...

---------------------



Test said:


> Everything that I read in this thread has implied to me that you can't be trusted, sure you can THINK you are trustworthy, but thinking it and being it are different things. *It seems that you are more upset/worried about greg taking further action then you were about doing the right thing*.
> 
> What I meant by the "buddy buddy" thing is that, its not like you guys knew each other before this "theft" occurred (or did I miss something?). It's not like you guys are family members that HAVE to get along or are you? Using your analogy, sure murderers can get a second chance, but I think that would be from society and I wouldn't expect it from the actual victim/victims family members. Maybe forgiveness but WHAT kind of second chance??? I can't picture them hanging out at a bar. Anyway, I think this whole thing is weird...you pretty much ROBBED the guy and now it seems you want to be friends, instead of murder its more like someone stealing your cell phone from you then calling you up and asking you to forgive them AND then to hang out...
> 
> Hey, if you really want to put right, what once went wrong...DO something for him out of good faith or how about send him something with some actual value...


Ya I am / was worried about him taking furhter actions , who wouldnt be in my position... and no we didnt "know" eachother before this , no were not family... outside of the forums weve never met / talked before... as for doing something out of good faith like sending him something of value that would imply I have something of value to send him that he would phsyically find some use for whatever he was sent...

---------------------



rambler said:


> Greg, I would see about getting a restraining order against this guy. He knows way too much about you and your family.


Personally thats going a little overboard... I mean ya I did do him wrong on this whole TiVo thing but I am *NOT* the kind of person that would ever go after anyone or their family that would warrant such action... I may have been an ass to him and stuff but I would never do anything to physically harm anyone that results in damage to their being / person...


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> alright....
> 
> be gone!












Before somebody drops a house on YOU!


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> The cop was one of the deciding factors yes , but alot of it was guilt to among other things...


bvll****. you said in one of you above posts that if it wasn't for him bringing the cop, you still would have his tivo. you're just a weasel and a liar.


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

Dude, all you need is a black cape and the ability to choke people from afar....


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> and yes Ive had a few past incidents that werent as bad as this but Ive also made peace on those...


So this was not the first time. What a surprise.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

c3 said:


> So this was not the first time. What a surprise.


The first time something this bad was done to someone yes but the first I've wronged someone no... most of my past indiscretions were minor stuff but this was the first / last time I've done / will do anything like what I did to greg...


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> ...but next summer when the weathers nice if you the wife and the kid(s) wana come down to the park here , I'll treat you guys to a day of fun in the park so long as I can get a day off of work when you wana do it if you even wana do it at all... and thats one thing you can hold me to , seriously...


    Run as fast as you can from this invitation.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

markymark_ctown said:


> Run as fast as you can from this invitation.


It was nothing more than an invitation and if he doesnt want to thats fine , I couldnt blame him after what happened between us... but as for the day of fun next summer or something I'll get him the money somehow and he can go have a day of fun where he wants to with just him and whoever he wants... I never said I had to be a part of it but it may have come accross that way... either way it was nothing more than an invitation that is ultimately his decision to either accept or deny...


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

TiVo_Fanatic... Andy... whatever your name is.... how do you sleep at night???

Sheesh.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

rambler said:


> Greg, I would see about getting a restraining order against this guy. He knows way too much about you and your family.


Those don't do any good. I'd say get a gun and carry license.


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

Never underestimate the power of ignore.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Wow, this thread was entertaining. In an autopsy kind of way.


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

This is the strangest and most interesting thread I have ever read. And my two cents is this clown has not one shred of remorse. I can't believe Greg is giving him the time of day. Personally, I would have loved to gone to his house with the policeman and have a little face-to-face chat with this bald-faced liar.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Tivo_fanatic, any chance I can convince to stop abbreviating "because" as "bec?"

thanks,
tk


----------



## LDavis (Dec 28, 2004)

If I have a vote, ban him. Not necessarily for what he did but because the writing style, spelling errors and use of "TY" is simply infuriating.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm guessing TY stands for 'thank you', but I'm not sure.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

So, when is Fox filming the reality series?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Ttyl ?


----------



## idlepaw (Apr 1, 2002)

drew2k said:


> Ttyl ?


I imagine it means 'talk to you later."


----------



## Hystyk28 (Sep 11, 2005)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Ive actually been considering buying a new 40 hr to be honest with ya so ya thats something that could work and of course I'd pay first... .


Funniest part of this thread...an eye for an eye perhaps?


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

With apologies to IndyJones, this thread is becoming a big bag of suck.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

So does ttyldwthiatttyljsisifsogttyldwthiatijsya stand for ?:

Talk to you later, don't want to hear it again tonight.
Talk to you later, just save it, save it for some other guy.
Talk to you later, don't want to hear it again tonight.
I'll just see you around.

<The anacronyms are just getting way out of hand these days.>


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Ive actually been considering buying a new 40 hr to be honest with ya so ya thats something that could work and of course I'd pay first... but it all depends on me havin the money to spend and how much bec I can only afford so much after the bills have been paid etc...


restitution is not meant to be easy. Eat mac and cheese or Ramon noodles for a while if you have to. That is what repentence is about, thinking over how to improve yourself while dealing with the consequences. If you are serious about this then restitution should be first on your list, not later when it works better for you.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

Just thought I'd share some unknown members attempt at humor via eBays communication system... my guess it was someone from here...

Edit : My reply yes was a smartazzed one but when people decide to mess with me I like to see some originality... not something thats been played out...

*Original received message...*









*My reply...*


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Edit : My reply yes was a smartazzed one but when people decide to mess with me I like to see some originality... not something thats been played out...


Like haha so funny I forgot to laugh is original?

I think we had a chance to question Tivo_Fanatic and they have had a chance to respond. This topic is now done, IMO and should be locked.

As far as Tivo_Fanatic goes I think it is up to Dan, David and the other moderators of the forum to decide if he should be banned again or not. I personally thought he broke the rules by creating a 2nd id to "hide" behind, but again I don't think it is what we think but the moderators and admins believe.


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> restitution is not meant to be easy. Eat mac and cheese or Ramon noodles for a while if you have to. That is what repentence is about, thinking over how to improve yourself while dealing with the consequences. If you are serious about this then restitution should be first on your list, not later when it works better for you.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Ok, one more question afterall. This doesn't work for me...


TiVo_Fanatic said:


> You may not believe this and I cant blame you if you dont, *but at first I did mail the granfathered S1* as we originally agree on in our deal that was supposed to have happened but didnt... anyway it came back to me as undeliverable , maybe I fudged a number or letter I dont know but it did come back to me as undeliverable...


If that is true, how do you explain the timeline...


greg_burns 05-12-2006 said:


> Have you had a chance to mail out your S1? I don't mind if you feel more secure waiting for the tracking number (or maybe even getting the unit itself). You'll probably have it Monday or so.





greg_burns 05-16-2006 said:


> > 05/16/2006 12:26 P.M. DELIVERY
> 
> 
> Looks like you received my S2 today. Are you going to be mailing out your's tomorrow?





CloudsBreak 05-18-2006 said:


> greg_burns 05-18-2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you send me the TSN?
> ...





CloudsBreak 5-19-2006 3:04 PM said:


> Mailed parcel post... with the weekend you should have it by I would think / hope Weds... Thx again m8 ;-)





CloudsBreak 05-23-2006 said:


> greg_burns 05-23-2006 said:
> 
> 
> > CloudsBreak 05-23-2006 said:
> ...


This is what set off all the red flags to begin with. Did you or did you not actually try to mail me that S1? If you did (and I don't see how you could have), why not send me the TSN? And if not, why lie about it now?


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Einselen said:


> I think we had a chance to question Tivo_Fanatic and they have had a chance to respond. This topic is now done, IMO and should be locked.


Are you kidding? This is great stuff. It's unusual to get to see this much from someone with an antisocial personality. It's absolutely fascinating to see him twist and turn to try to conform to social norms that his disorder prevents him from grasping. He's trying to bluff his way through intellectually, but he keeps screwing up because he simply cannot comprehend what is expected of him. This thread should be required reading for psychology students.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

ChuckyBox said:


> Are you kidding? This is great stuff. It's unusual to get to see this much from someone with an antisocial personality. It's absolutely fascinating to see him twist and turn to try to conform to social norms that his disorder prevents him from grasping. He's trying to bluff his way through intellectually, but he keeps screwing up because he simply cannot comprehend what is expected of him. This thread should be required reading for psychology students.


Well I do stand corrected as Greg did post more questions. I thought it was over but I was incorrect, sorry Greg.

As far as you go Chucky, post like this in a thread like this just make me want it to be kept open. Live on thread! Live on! In regards to the thread though I think we all need to tread lightly and make sure there is no harassment/personal attacks/etc. (unless to Andy, haha just a joke, or is it?) and that is also stays relatively on topic. Otherwise we do risk it being closed and then what required reading for psych students would we have?


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

I just don't understand how this guy still has an Ebay account! Shouldn't someone who's admitted to felony theft (even if not charged/convicted) be prevented from selling on Ebay?

sheesh.

Tivo Fanatic, you need to grow up. Seriously. You've been very clear in that you only relented because he showed up with the cops - the nice thing about the written word is that it's hard to "misremember" what was said, the evidence is there in black and white.

You can try to backtrack all you want, but it seems clear that you feel little, if any, true remorse, or you WOULD make restitution - it would be a priority, not a 'yeah, let me see what kind of luxuries I want to have first, then I'll see if maybe we can work something out'.

Ramen noodles, mac & cheese, peanut butter sandwiches. Debts come before luxuries. And this is one heck of a debt.

Oh yeah - and you'll get further in life if you write like an adult, and not a 12 year old. People DO judge you on your "style" (or lack thereof) and you only get one chance to make a first impression.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Jobeth66 said:


> I just don't understand how this guy still has an Ebay account! Shouldn't someone who's admitted to felony theft (even if not charged/convicted) be prevented from selling on Ebay?


I had pursued the ebay route a couple times. Very frustrating. It seems ebay does not like to get involved without a police report.

Before I left, I asked the officier if he was interested in doing what was necessary for the eBay complaint. He said he'd done enough. I left it at that.

Andy, your buyers may appreciate it if you included a working phone number with your account. (a supposed eBay requirement)


----------



## tab13 (Nov 30, 2002)

2007 Prediction:

In 3 more months, we'll see a April Fools note and this thread'll be locked. We'll find out these guys were in cahouts togethers to create a blogging soap opera, and we all became fans.

This couldn't have been scripted better than what this is.


Of course I'm j/k!!!


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

tab13 said:


> 2007 Prediction:
> 
> In 3 more months, we'll see a April Fools note and this thread'll be locked. We'll find out these guys were in cahouts togethers to create a blogging soap opera, and we all became fans.
> 
> ...


greg_burns aka lonelygirl15.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

Jobeth66 said:


> Oh yeah - and you'll get further in life if you write like an adult, and not a 12 year old. People DO judge you on your "style" (or lack thereof) and you only get one chance to make a first impression.


Amen to that! His posts are so difficult to read that I'd usually not bother, but this thread is so entertaining. Poor Greg! TiVo_Fanatic is lucky that his victim isn't a violent gun owner.

"ne" = any. 
"tc" (as in "ttyl and tc") = ? Can anyone help me translate to English?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Ok, one more question afterall. This doesn't work for me...
> 
> If that is true, how do you explain the timeline...
> 
> This is what set off all the red flags to begin with. Did you or did you not actually try to mail me that S1? If you did (and I don't see how you could have), why not send me the TSN? And if not, why lie about it now?


Nice detective work, like a regular old gumshoe...TSN is the Tivo Service/Serial Number? That would have defintely been a red flag for me, WHY would you need the TSN after you received the TIVO??? Why did he prefer to wait till you got the TIVO/TSN before he would tell you the TSN??? SCAMMER!

Hey, how about you post (or just send to greg) a shot of any of the shipping information? The box that is stamped "undeliverable", a tracking number? A shipping slip to show it was shipped to him on what date? I don't see this guy posting a response anytime soon (and it won't be beacuse he is banned), greg caught him in more lies...


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> Andy, your buyers may appreciate it if you included a working phone number with your account. (a supposed eBay requirement)


IIRC, you can report him to ebay for having a nonworking phone number, and they'll NARU him. (NARU = 'not a registered user' = kick him out.) I think they try calling him and if they can't that's when they ban him.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

minckster said:


> Amen to that! His posts are so difficult to read that I'd usually not bother, but this thread is so entertaining. Poor Greg! TiVo_Fanatic is lucky that his victim isn't a violent gun owner.
> 
> "ne" = any.
> "tc" (as in "ttyl and tc") = ? Can anyone help me translate to English?


TC = 'take care'.

Luckily, I have teenagers, so I've learned to speak this. However, the 17 year old gave this up a while ago, and even my 14 year old is moving past it.

At 25, soon to be 26? I'd expect a person to be typing all the letters in their communications as a rule rather than the exception.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Jobeth66 said:


> TC = 'take care'.
> 
> Luckily, I have teenagers, so I've learned to speak this. However, the 17 year old gave this up a while ago, and even my 14 year old is moving past it.
> 
> At 25, soon to be 26? I'd expect a person to be typing all the letters in their communications as a rule rather than the exception.


ITA


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

I voted to ban him.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> ITA


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

timckelley said:


> IIRC, you can report him to ebay for having a nonworking phone number, and they'll NARU him. (NARU = 'not a registered user' = kick him out.) I think they try calling him and if they can't that's when they ban him.


Been there, done that. Nothing came of it. But boy was eBay quick to remove my negative feedback against him. After they removed it, he replied to it anyways. Duh. That gave me the opportunity to reply a final time with a carefully worded link to this thread. 



eBay's Trust and Safety Department 6/9/2006 said:


> I've reviewed your report about <<morebloodwine>>. I can assure you that
> eBay is investigating this matter and will take appropriate action based
> on the results of the investigation.
> 
> ...


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> ITA


Grrr! http://www.gaarde.org/acronyms/?lookup=I Now I don't have to ask and appear so hopelessly old and un-hip. 

Thanks for the translation Jobeth!

Now we can return from this tangent to our regularly scheduled soap opera, "One TiVo to Steal".


----------



## Natron (Dec 14, 2002)

I hope that TiVo_Fanatic can stay for two reasons:
1) I believe people can change and hopefully he has learned a lesson and maybe with his future actions he can earn a measure of trust.
2) From a pragmatic stance the ID TiVo_Fanatic will be under constants scrutiny. Edited:  He could possible get a chance to fake another ID again and might not get caught.   If he does not get to keep his old ID he might be tempted try to fake another with a different IP.

BTW, Greg you are impressive.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Ok, one more question afterall. This doesn't work for me...
> 
> If that is true, how do you explain the timeline...
> 
> This is what set off all the red flags to begin with. Did you or did you not actually try to mail me that S1? If you did (and I don't see how you could have), why not send me the TSN? And if not, why lie about it now?


I did try to mail the unit at one point and yes it did come back as undeliverable, why, I dont know... maybe I fudged a number or a letter on the address either way I did try to mail the unit... but as far as not sending you the TSN , I honestly cant even answer that, I mean yes I could try to but would the answer be the right answer let alone even be worded right , probably not seeing as how my writing skills have already come into question... but that aside I dont really have an explination for not giving you the TSN...

--------------------



Jobeth66 said:


> I just don't understand how this guy still has an Ebay account! Shouldn't someone who's admitted to felony theft (even if not charged/convicted) be prevented from selling on Ebay?
> 
> sheesh.
> 
> ...


The restitution doesnt rely on me buying my "luxuries" as you called them first and then making restitution payment(s)... it factors into me paying off other debts like credit card bills and such... by the time all my bills are paid out every month I am lucky to even be left with $50... as for writing like an adult yes you are right , that is a habbit I need to break by writing stuff like TTYL & TC etc. but I am willing to try and break that habbit... its not as bad as it use to be , but you are also right about one chance to make a first impression because it's that first impression that counts.

---------------------



greg_burns said:


> Andy, your buyers may appreciate it if you included a working phone number with your account. (a supposed eBay requirement)


I do have a working phone number on my account now...

---------------------



Test said:


> Hey, how about you post (or just send to greg) a shot of any of the shipping information? The box that is stamped "undeliverable", a tracking number? A shipping slip to show it was shipped to him on what date? I don't see this guy posting a response anytime soon (and it won't be beacuse he is banned), greg caught him in more lies...


I dont even have any of the packing materials / slips anymore... as for not posting a reply anytime soon why wouldnt I after everything I've already posted...

---------------------



Natron said:


> I hope that TiVo_Fanatic can stay for two reasons:
> 1) I believe people can change and hopefully he has learned a lesson and maybe with his future actions he can earn a measure of trust.
> 2) From a pragmatically stance the ID TiVo_Fanatic will be under constants scrutiny. He could possible get a chance to fake another ID again and might not get caught.
> 
> BTW, Greg you are impressive. 


Yes I can change and I have also learned my lesson and man was it a big one... As for faking another ID as you put it , I have no reason to nor would I want to make another one...

As for you hoping I can stay , that from what dan has just told me is going to happen but on a probationary basis I believe is what he said... eventually you guys were gonna find out I was / am allowed to stay which is why I mentioned me being allowed to stay... but for those of you interested and I hope Dan doesn't mind me posting this , here is a copy of my original message to him with his reply.

Title of the PM : Before my ban is put back in place I'd like to ask...



Dan203 said:


> You're back on a probationary basis. Stay clean and you'll be able to stick around indefinitely. But if you f*ck up again I'm not only going to ban your account, but also your IP. Then you wont even be able to read the forum.
> 
> Dan
> 
> ...


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

To me it sounds like you skirted around the question about why you wouldn't send the TSN. You say you can't answer the question for fear of not being understood, but you also say you just don't have an explanation. (Two contradicting statements.) Your writing-style criticisms notwithstanding, I don't think is that hard to understand. The overall inference I get (but I could be wrong), is that you do know why you wouldn't send the TSN, but you don't want to say. It sort of smells like your reasons might have been evil.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

jtlytle said:


> I voted to ban him.


 Did I miss the poll?!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

timckelley said:


> The overall inference I get (but I could be wrong), is that you do know why you wouldn't send the TSN, but you don't want to say.


I read it the same way. Now to be fair he has already stated his actions were wrong and it took the cop to make him set things right. So really the TSN is just another part of the obvious wrong he willfully perpetrated. Anything you want to say to refute that TiVo_fanatic ?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

It is painfully obvious why he didn't tell me the TSN. I just don't believe he ever tried to mail the S1 ever. But I don't understand why he would not fess upto that part now, so maybe I am wrong.

Hey Andy, remember when I found your ICQ # (153680068) and tried to get the TSN that way? Good times.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I agree. TiVo_Fanatic should simply admit he was a greedy opportunist who saw a golden opportunity to take advantage of someone else, and didn't want to let that opportunity slip by. TiVo_Fanatic, if you're admitting everything else, you may as well admit it ... you smelled a chance to get one over on someone else. You got to take advantage of Greg's honesty. After all, it was easy enough: just swap some email, get a TiVo in the mail, and forget all about living up to your end of the bargain. Right? 

Is that hard to admit? You did it because it was easy?

Or are we helping you too much by supplying motives?

Or are you afraid to answer because you are afraid to have your reasons recorded for posterity, afraid you will somehow be held accountable for what you did?

I'm baffled ...


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> The first time something this bad was done to someone yes but the first I've wronged someone no... most of my past indiscretions were minor stuff but this was the first / last time I've done / will do anything like what I did to greg...


His post reminds me of the response you hear from the child predators on Dateline NBC when the reporter confronts them in the kitchen of the decoy home. They all claim it was the very first time they attempted to have "physical" contact with a child. I don't believe it for a minute.
You are untrustworthy and a liar and you will be branded on the TCF as a liar for life, 
just as those child predators are stigmatized for life.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

JacksTiVo said:


> just as those child predators are stigmatized for life.


paging Doug Swallow


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> It is painfully obvious why he didn't tell me the TSN. I just don't believe he ever tried to mail the S1 ever. But I don't understand why he would not fess upto that part now, so maybe I am wrong.
> 
> Hey Andy, remember when I found your ICQ # (153680068) and tried to get the TSN that way? Good times.


I completely understand why he isn't fessing up FULLY and telling you that he really didn't even attempt to send you the tivo, and it's the same reason tim and zeo implied/stated...HE DIDN'T AND HE'S LYING! He can't fess up to that now because he used that lame "excuse" as part of his "confession" and "apology"...can't take that back or else he will look like a COMPLETE tool...

The fact that he wouldn't give you the TSN proves he was trying to scam you from the start! That is the reason I didn't think you would post again, after Greg mentioned the TSN thing and blew apart your whole "I TRIED TO MAIL IT, BUT I COULD ONLY TRY THINGS ONCE" LIE/APOLOGY! Aaaah whatever, if he's back he's back right? hope some other member of this community doesn't fall for his ISH again, it worked out this time, but things like this rarely work out for the better. Maybe you guys should give some notice on all his posts a permenant sig that he can't change, maybe a LINK to this thread so anyone that deals with him is aware!


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I read it the same way. Now to be fair he has already stated his actions were wrong and it took the cop to make him set things right.


Sometimes a lot of good can come from a cop to set things right. When I was 15 or 16, I used to  take small things ($1 value or less) from stores. I don't know why I used to do that - I guess because I was greedy, and thought of the crimes as being victimless. Thankfully I was caught while I was only 15 or 16, and so no criminal record was assigned since I was a minor.

But being taken downtown by the police and having my parents called really wakened me up to what I was doing. That night I changed, and swore to myself I would never steal again (even though it was just < $1 items.) And I never have since. And the main reason is not a fear of being caught - my morals changed, and I am aware now of the wrongness of what I was doing. I now consider stealing (even small things) to be insult and injury to others. I don't even steal postage from my employer, even though it would be easy.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I can't believe the Admins of this forum would allow him to remain here after what he has done. Unbelievable and very disappointing to me.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Maybe the board can let Andy stay, use his TiVo Fanatic ID, but the picture I put up before will be his avatar










and under it in small print is "should be eaten by wolves...for stealing a TiVo".

Neither the avatar nor the lettering will be changeable.

It'll stay like that for good.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

In case "anyone" needs a revised version of it...


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

drew2k said:


> Did I miss the poll?!


You can create one.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> IThe restitution doesnt rely on me buying my "luxuries" as you called them first and then making restitution payment(s)... it factors into me paying off other debts like credit card bills and such... by the time all my bills are paid out every month I am lucky to even be left with $50... as for writing like an adult yes you are right , that is a habbit I need to break by writing stuff like TTYL & TC etc. but I am willing to try and break that habbit... its not as bad as it use to be , but you are also right about one chance to make a first impression because it's that first impression that counts.


No offense, but you have plenty of things you're paying for that could go towards restitution that are clearly luxuries.

IE - internet access and cable TV. You could give up BOTH of those and give Greg that money on a monthly basis towards restitution. Cell phone, if you have one that's not pre-paid, same thing. You mentioned possibly being in the market for another TiVo - so are you currently paying for TiVo service? There's another luxury. If you have a TiVo box that's lifetimed (so that you're not paying for service) you could certainly put that out on your Ebay account and sell it, that would probably provide restitution as well.

Anything other than rent, heat, light, and basic food requirements is a luxury. You may consider other things 'necessities', but they're not. Buying dessert is a luxury. Buying fast food is a luxury. Buying pizza is a luxury. Driving anywhere you're within a few miles of & could walk to (thus saving gas money) is a luxury.

I'm glad to see you're making an attempt at writing like an adult. Now it's time to take the next step and act like one. A real apology, and a real attempt to make it up to the person you've wronged. If you have $50 a month left over after paying your bills, then that should be going to Greg. Seriously. And some bills you can stop for a few months and put that towards it as well.

Your choice to do the right thing, or make more excuses about why you "can't".


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

JacksTiVo said:


> You are untrustworthy and a liar and you will be branded on the TCF as a liar for life.


Just as any and all smeekers are too lazy to read down through an entire thread and will be branded on TCF as smeekers for life.

(Sorry, sometimes I can't resist .)


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Ban the loser!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I wonder if his ban is back on - no posts from TiVo_Fanatic for over 24 hours now...


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

timckelley said:


> Sometimes a lot of good can come from a cop to set things right. When I was 15 or 16, I used to  take small things ($1 value or less) from stores. I don't know why I used to do that - I guess because I was greedy, and thought of the crimes as being victimless. Thankfully I was caught while I was only 15 or 16, and so no criminal record was assigned since I was a minor.
> 
> But being taken downtown by the police and having my parents called really wakened me up to what I was doing. That night I changed, and swore to myself I would never steal again (even though it was just < $1 items.) And I never have since. And the main reason is not a fear of being caught - my morals changed, and I am aware now of the wrongness of what I was doing. I now consider stealing (even small things) to be insult and injury to others. I don't even steal postage from my employer, even though it would be easy.


Interesting. I had a similiar experience when I was maybe 10 years old. No cops involved, the owner of the 7-11 store (a local neighborhood guy) just put my name down on his special 3x5 card. Scared me straight for life. And thru my career I could have easily made off with millions. It really freaks them out at the grocery store when you are not happy with your total because it is too low! Once you value your honor, it is not easy to give it up over a few bucks, or even a few thousand.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

BlackBetty said:


> Ban the loser!


Wont happen unless I do something wrong again and I dont plan on it...

---------------------



drew2k said:


> I wonder if his ban is back on - no posts from TiVo_Fanatic for over 24 hours now...


No , my bans not back on because I havent as dan said in a PM f**ked up again and I dont plan on it... messing up again that is.

As for me not making as many post as I was / have been , theres nothing here that says I have to post once every 24hrs... I've just decided to take it easy with the posting... Ive already addressed most everyones questions or concerns and alot of whats now / still being said is the same thats been said before just in a different format of words...


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Ive already addressed most everyones questions or concerns and alot of whats now / still being said is the same thats been said before just in a different format of words...


so no comment on Greg's post in which he said you very likely never shipped the TiVo at all ?
No comment on giving Greg restitution now?

I think many of us think YOU should be saying something different than before


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> so no comment on Greg's post in which he said you very likely never shipped the TiVo at all ?
> No comment on giving Greg restitution now?
> 
> I think many of us think YOU should be saying something different than before


Ive already addressed the shipment thing of the tivo "reply #128"... as for restitutution Ive already stated several times that I would / dont care about doing it... making restitution... now obviously no one has any reason to believe me and if no one wants to then fine thats their choice... I'm not twisting anyones arm telling them they have to believe me or anything like that...


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> as for restitutution Ive already stated several times that I would / dont care about doing it


I don't know what this sentence means, as "would" and "don't care" sound contradictory. Does the "would" mean you are willing, or does the "don't care" mean you are not willing?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Financial restitution is not required here. I understand a lot of you feel that he should and I respect that. I am just not asking for it.

While by no means an excuse... I've seen the trailer park where Andy is living with his mom. I do believe him when he says is financially strapped.

If you wanna do something nice, how about mailing back my remote?

BTW, whomever is the smoker in your home needs to quit! I've never smelled anything so foul as what is coming out of this Tivo.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> Financial restitution is not required here. I understand a lot of you feel that he should and I respect that. I am just not asking for it.
> 
> While by no means an excuse... I've seen the trailer park where Andy is living with his mom. I do believe him when he says is financially strapped.
> 
> ...


Financially strapped, but smokes? Maybe giving up smoking could help out their financial situation.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

timckelley said:


> I don't know what this sentence means, as "would" and "don't care" sound contradictory. Does the "would" mean you are willing, or does the "don't care" mean you are not willing?


"Would" means yes I'm willing and "dont" means that I dont care about about making restitution... as in it wont bother me by doing it...


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> BTW, whomever is the smoker in your home needs to quit! I've never smelled anything so foul as what is coming out of this Tivo.


That would be my dad , and thats one thing were trying to do is get him to quit and its no easy task... but we are trying... best I can say is yes weve made some progress in getting him to "try" to quit but no real luck yet.

Edit : As for the remote I do want to apologize for that , I didnt even think of it when the officer picked up the unit... Please pm me whatever address you'd like the remote mailed to and I will get it out in the mail within the next day or two.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

BillyT2002 said:


> Just as any and all smeekers are too lazy to read down through an entire thread and will be branded on TCF as smeekers for life.
> 
> (Sorry, sometimes I can't resist .)


I am not sure if you are trying insulting me or not since I have no idea what "smeekers" means.

In any event, I just want to let you know I have been following this thread since it began during the Summer and have read all 150+ posts. I only decided to post when Tivo_Fanatic claimed that he had never done a dishonest thing before he scammed Greg.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

how exactly does one "smeek"?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

smeeking is responding to post #1 without reading posts 2 through 20. Invariably your response to #1 has been covered exhaustively already in 2-20 already. And, when we finally get to your response in #21 it seems out of place.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ah30K did you just smeek me?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Ah, I didn't realize you text was a hyperlink. An inadvertent smeek.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

JacksTiVo said:


> I only decided to post when Tivo_Fanatic claimed that he had never done a dishonest thing before he scammed Greg.


If people would actually read something and try to grasp the meaning of whats written what I had said was that yes I have wronged before but this was the first time i wronged someone as bad as I did greg... not in those exact words as I just wrote but along those lines.

--------------------

Reply #90 of this thread...



TiVo_Fanatic said:


> The first time something this bad was done to someone yes but the first I've wronged someone no... most of my past indiscretions were minor stuff but this was the first / last time I've done / will do anything like what I did to greg...


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

drew2k said:


> I wonder if his ban is back on - no posts from TiVo_Fanatic for over 24 hours now...


Nope, He's still here.


----------



## dermanj (Nov 10, 2006)

This thread is fascinating! Here's are a couple questions for TiVo_Fanatic (and one that could also be answered by Greg):

1) Please don't take this the wrong way; I don't mean this as a dig: On your eBay listings, do you write the text yourself? Your eBay listings strike me as somewhat polished and more-or-less professional. Forgive my ignorance on such things, but is there some software package or service that you use to create nice-looking eBay listings?

2) You do not currently have anything listed for sale on eBay. Does that have anything to do with the "stolen" TiVo situation or some other problem -- or is it simply that you don't have anything to sell right now?

3) Forgive me if this has already been addressed, but can you please explain what was the original deal with Greg, trading one TiVo for another? Was it trading one model of TiVo for some other model, both of them with lifetime service? Can you please explain what that was about and why you and/or Greg wanted to make that trade?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

dermanj said:


> please explain what was the original deal with Greg, trading one TiVo for another? Was it trading one model of TiVo for some other model, both of them with lifetime service? Can you please explain what that was about and why you and/or Greg wanted to make that trade?


This is an interesting question. It sounds like barter, and not selling something for money. Didn't you say the transaction happened through ebay? I don't think ebay allows barter transactions. How can you calculate who won the auction?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

dermanj said:


> Can you please explain what that was about and why you and/or Greg wanted to make that trade?


Earlier last year, it looked like the ONLY way to get lifetime on an future S3 was if you owned a grandfatherable S1 or a giftcard.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

timckelley said:


> Didn't you say the transaction happened through ebay?


See the first post in this thread. It has a link to where Andy wanted to trade a grandfatherable S1 for a lifetimed S2.

The eBay part came into play here...



CloudsBreak said:


> greg_burns said:
> 
> 
> > So, any luck on that screenshot?
> ...


 

While waiting for my S1 to arrive I was perusing his eBay auctions. Lo and behold he had just listed what looked like the S1 he was suppose to be sending to me!



CloudsBreak 05-13-2006 said:


> greg_burns said:
> 
> 
> > CloudsBreak said:
> ...


Having more money than sense, I decided to bid on it. I figured if everything was on the up and up, I would have two grandfatherable S1's. And if not, then I would have my foot in the door on eBay. Since, it appeared Andy valued his eBay feedback score more than I did my own. 

I have to admit, I had a good laugh when, after I won the auction, he was asking for immediate payment from me (he didn't know my ebay handle). You can image what I told him.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> I have to admit, I had a good laugh when, after I won the auction, he was asking for immediate payment from me (he didn't know my ebay handle). You can image what I told him.


man, every time I am trying to give TiVo_Fanatic the benefit of the doubt on some of this up pops another detail I had overlooked before. So he not had "traded" and now had your TiVo but seems likely that he then was trying to get people to just send him money with again no intention of sending out a TiVo.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> So he not had "traded" and now had your TiVo but seems likely that he then was trying to get people to just send him money with again no intention of sending out a TiVo.


I think you have that backwards. He would most likely have sent the Tivo to the eBay winner (had I not told him who I was). Like I said, he valued his ebay rep.

I think he may actually have had multiple S1's. I saw multiple images like this he had posted, seemed pretty convincing.









Although, I saw another auction that had more of the number showing, but a different date IIRC. Seemed fishy at the time.

I jotted down the number, but can't find that screenshot.

000-1349-6097-?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Just to re-emphasize; had my S1 shown up in the mail as agreed. I would have paid him for the other one. Bad call Andy.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

dermanj said:


> This thread is fascinating! Here's are a couple questions for TiVo_Fanatic (and one that could also be answered by Greg):
> 
> 1) Please don't take this the wrong way; I don't mean this as a dig: On your eBay listings, do you write the text yourself? Your eBay listings strike me as somewhat polished and more-or-less professional. Forgive my ignorance on such things, but is there some software package or service that you use to create nice-looking eBay listings?
> 
> ...


1. I do all the text / HTML myself... no packages involved...

2. Reason I'm not selling right now is bec I dont have anything to list as of right now...

3. the original deal between me and greag was supposed to just be a swap "tivo for tivo" eBay was never involved with that...

---------------------



ZeoTiVo said:


> man, every time I am trying to give TiVo_Fanatic the benefit of the doubt on some of this up pops another detail I had overlooked before. So he not had "traded" and now had your TiVo but seems likely that he then was trying to get people to just send him money with again no intention of sending out a TiVo.


The eBay deal was legit... as greg had guessed at the time I valued my feedback more than anything else... but the eBay deal was legit / on the up and up...


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> The eBay deal was legit... as greg had guessed at the time I valued my feedback more than anything else... but the eBay deal was legit / on the up and up...


That, if nothing else, tells me you must have originally planned to follow through with this deal. Otherwise, telling me your ebay id was, well, pretty stupid. 

I've gotta know Andy. Why did you voluntarily submit the Unpaid Item Mutual Agreement? Was that a mistake, greed to get your fees back, or your conscious getting the better of you?



ebay said:


> We are contacting you about the following item: Phillips Series 1 Tivo Lifetime Gift Subscription !!! (#9725967607)
> 
> The seller, morebloodwine tells us you have mutually agreed not to complete the transaction (e.g. because you returned or are returning the item for a refund or because there was a misunderstanding) and has requested a credit for their eBay fees.
> 
> Please respond by Jun-05-2006 so eBay knows whether you have agreed


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> That, if nothing else, tells me you must have originally planned to follow through with this deal. Otherwise, telling me your ebay id was, well, pretty stupid.
> 
> I've gotta know Andy. Why did you voluntarily submit the Unpaid Item Mutual Agreement? Was that a mistake, greed to get your fees back, or your conscious getting the better of you?


Well to be honest with ya it was to get the fees back but to clarify something... it wouldnt have given you a strike against your account on eBay had you clicked accept or whatever the option is / was... I only said that because somewhere in this post you mentioned that maybe I did it to give you a strike or something against your eBay account and by "it" I mean file the mutual agreement thing... but ya at the time it was just to get my fees back... at any given time when I run multiple auctions I accumulate well over $50 in fees in listing and final value... last yr alone with all the auctions I ran I think I accumulated well over $500 - $600 in fees lol... and I only "lol" because it really is funny how much money one can lose in fees alone on eBay...


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> but to clarify something... it wouldnt have given you a strike against your account on eBay had you clicked accept or whatever the option is / was... I only said that because somewhere in this post you mentioned that maybe I did it to give you a strike or something against your eBay account and by "it" I mean file the mutual agreement thing...


I would have gotten the strike had I never paid you and you NOT filed the mutual agreement. And I wouldn't have paid you if I never saw that S1 in the mail eventually.

By not accepting the agreement I could leave negative feedback against you. And that is where you got the better of me. I went too far in my feedback, by ebay rules.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Anybody know exactly what an Unpaid Item Strike is/means for a buyer?

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/unpaid-item.html


> *About Unpaid Item strikes and suspensions*
> 
> * Unpaid Item strikes are issued and tracked by eBay.
> * Unpaid Item strikes are separate from feedback, and do not affect a user's feedback score or member profile.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

An account with too many strikes can be closed by eBay.

BTW, eBay raised the final value fee again.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

IIRC, 4 unpaid strikes where the seller files to get his final value fees back results in banning of the buyer from ebay. I think it's necessary for the seller to ask for his final value fees back for it to actually count as a strike.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

timckelley said:


> IIRC, 4 unpaid strikes where the seller files to get his final value fees back results in banning of the buyer from ebay. I think it's necessary for the seller to ask for his final value fees back for it to actually count as a strike.


But theres two sides to that... one being what you just said but the other being a mutual agreement which is what I tried to file with greg... the mutual agreement for claiming fees is where NO ONE gets a strike but the seller still gets his / her fees back...


----------



## hoagie (Oct 22, 2004)

After reading this thread, I don't want anything to do with you Fanatic. I don't care about your opinions, I don't care about jokes and I don't care about how bad you feel because you got caught. As far as I am concerned, as soon as all this came to light, your account should have been banned as well as your IP. 

However, that decision is not mine to make, it's for the fine staff that run this forum. I've accepted the fact that they have let you back in. However, I have decided to ignore you. By the age of 26, I knew between right and wrong. If the tivo came back as undeliverable, the right thing would have been to contact Greg and find out the correct address. Not to keep what was agreed by you as his Tivo and try to sell it. Greg shouldn't have had to resort to the police. He shouldn't have had to track you down to get merchandise that was rightfully his. You should have been a man and held up to your word as a man and made every attempt to get it to him. You didn't. A man who has no word is not a man.


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

Greg Burns,

Read through this whole post today. I admire you for the way you handled this. I hope in a similar situation, I could behave the same. The fact that you got your TiVo back (even sans remote), gives me a little more faith that there is justice in the world.

Bravo,

Thos.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

Thos19 said:


> Greg Burns,
> 
> I admire you for the way you handled this.


this is precisely what i've thought throughout the thread. i've been impressed (amazed!) by your level-headedness and raw grace throughout.

i doubt i would've been as mature and am almost assuredly older than you.

as for tivo-fanatic, i find his moniker offensive in view of his behavior.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Edit : As for the remote I do want to apologize for that , I didnt even think of it when the officer picked up the unit... Please pm me whatever address you'd like the remote mailed to and I will get it out in the mail within the next day or two.


Did you get the remote back yet?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

jtlytle said:


> Did you get the remote back yet?


He PM'd me and said he would send it later this week. I got plenty of remotes anyways. I didn't bother asking for the serial and RF cables, nor the A/V cables. Already had to buy another power cord. You guys make me think I'm too generous. 

Speaking of generous, the reminds me what the officer told me. He almost didn't let Andy take out his upgraded 400GB drive and put back in the 40GB I sent him. (I only sent him the original 40GB out of kindness, it wasn't even part of the deal.) I think the officer used the words, "F%&@ him". But he relented and let him do it anyways. Can you image standing there with a police officer hovering over your shoulder why you swapped drives in a Tivo? What pressure!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> He PM'd me and said he would send it later this week. I got plenty of remotes anyways. I didn't bother asking for the serial and RF cables, nor the A/V cables. Already had to buy another power cord. You guys make me think I'm too generous.


You are being too generous and in part enabling TiVo_Fanatic by not showing him the full consequences of his wrong actions. That is your call and life is short. TiVo_Fanatic should be thanking you profusely for taking his financial situation into account and not asking for restitution.
You have seen this one incident and the policeman has seen this type of thing most everyday, hard to say who has the right call in this case from just online postings.


----------



## Y-ASK (Aug 17, 2001)

greg_burns said:


> Speaking of generous, the reminds me what the officer told me. He almost didn't let Andy take out his upgraded 400GB drive and put back in the 40GB I sent him.


I know you don't want Financial restitution, but there has been some talk about it in this thread. I find it ridiculous that the thief can afford a 400 GB Drive but complains that he has too many bills and that is why he has not offered any restitution what so ever. What a punk!

Y-ASK


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

400GB $285

ebay item #5847429221

If you want to include it with the remote, feel free.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

Y-ASK said:


> I know you don't want Financial restitution, but there has been some talk about it in this thread. I find it ridiculous that the thief can afford a 400 GB Drive but complains that he has too many bills and that is why he has not offered any restitution what so ever. What a punk!
> 
> Y-ASK


Did some of you ever stop to think that MAYBE just maybe I owned this drive BEFORE the incident with me and greg , eBay shows the purchase at around December 2005. At the time (before the greg incident) yes I could afford the drive... now Im not saying I deserver any sort of respect because god knows I dont... but seriously that comment is a 50/50... as for offering restitution had you read alot of this I have offered it and greg said he doesnt want it... and some of you will think even if he doesnt want it I should still send it well this would be where your right... but that factors into me having the cash to send... and as for this "luxury" stuff thats been goin around , I dont even wana hear it... I dont have but maybe one luxury and that aloe dont cost me but like 5 bucks a month.

Edit : Also on a side note... for those of you that are looking over my attempted if not successful attempts at buying stuff on eBay the *ONLY* thing that I bought / attempted to buy for myself was a new keyboard for my laptop... the rest of the stuff is for friends and family that dont use eBay... and you guys can "cough" BS on that all you want...


----------



## usnret (Nov 25, 2003)

Forget this site and use the time to get a 2nd job.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

On the subject of restitution not being possible because you only have $5/month of luxuries:


ZeoTiVo said:


> restitution is not meant to be easy. Eat mac and cheese or Ramon noodles for a while if you have to. That is what repentence is about, thinking over how to improve yourself while dealing with the consequences. If you are serious about this then restitution should be first on your list, not later when it works better for you.





Jobeth66 said:


> No offense, but you have plenty of things you're paying for that could go towards restitution that are clearly luxuries.
> 
> IE - internet access and cable TV. You could give up BOTH of those and give Greg that money on a monthly basis towards restitution. Cell phone, if you have one that's not pre-paid, same thing. You mentioned possibly being in the market for another TiVo - so are you currently paying for TiVo service? There's another luxury. If you have a TiVo box that's lifetimed (so that you're not paying for service) you could certainly put that out on your Ebay account and sell it, that would probably provide restitution as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> as for offering restitution had you read alot of this I have offered it and greg said he doesnt want it...





greg_burns said:


> 400GB $285
> 
> ebay item #5847429221
> 
> If you want to include it with the remote, feel free.


annnnd I didn't see too much of YOU offering restitution, but I did see a lot of people offering YOU ideas on how you can make it right.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Who in the right mind buys a $140 drive for $295???


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

timckelley said:


> On the subject of restitution not being possible because you only have $5/month of luxuries:


Well , I didnt mention this in my post but I never said I couldnt give up that $5.00 luxury... and yes as youve pointed out with the quotes I know restitution isnt made to be easy hardly anything ever is easy...

---------------------



c3 said:


> Who in the right mind buys a $140 drive for $295???


At the time when I bought the drive that was the best deal I could find for a formatted TiVo drive of a 400gb capacity...


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

At the time when I bought the drive that was the best deal I could find for a formatted TiVo drive of a 400gb capacity...[/QUOTE]

Sorry, I didn't realize it was 12/2005. I thought it was just last month.


----------



## crabbon (Jan 9, 2003)

So, I just want to hear that Greg got his remote... please say it is so.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

crabbon said:


> So, I just want to hear that Greg got his remote... please say it is so.


I stuck it in todays mail not sure if I put it in late or not but it went in todays mail so he should have it whenever the postoffice delivers it.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> I stuck it in todays mail not sure if I put it in late or not but it went in todays mail so he should have it whenever the postoffice delivers it.


Thanks.


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

c3 said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize it was 12/2005. I thought it was just last month.


I made that same mistake. I know misery loves company, maybe oopsery does too. Oops.


----------



## crabbon (Jan 9, 2003)

Cool, this is one step in earning some trust. 

Remember, trust takes time to build, and only seconds to destroy.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I can't believe this hasn't been Dugg or put on Newsvine! This is the best thread I have ever read. A 26 year old living in a trailer park with his parents trying to scam someone of their Tivo. Amazing stuff.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Markman07 said:


> I can't believe this hasn't been Dugg or put on Newsvine! This is the best thread I have ever read. A 26 year old living in a trailer park with his parents trying to scam someone of their Tivo. Amazing stuff.


 Man, and I had to go and misspell Ramen Noodles


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

Markman07 said:


> I can't believe this hasn't been Dugg or put on Newsvine! This is the best thread I have ever read. A 26 year old living in a trailer park with his parents trying to scam someone of their Tivo. Amazing stuff.


1. A 26 yr old living with his "elderly" parents to help them out... since none of them drive etc... unlike most people I care about my family and what happens to them as they get older...
2. Tell me how you define a trailer park... because to me a trailer park is define as a "pick up and go" where you back your car in and pull your home out like a "trailer" hence the term trailer park... where I live we like to call it a mobile home park since the homes can be towed hence them being "mobile" but cant be backed up and pulled out like a trailer... and no its not some ratty azz house its a nice one compared to most other homes you see in places like where I live...


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

After reading this thread, I must say...

Greg, you are being WAY too easy on this guy!

And I STILL think Tivo Fanatic AND his IP should be banned from this forum.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Tell me how you define a trailer park... because to me a trailer park is define as a "pick up and go" where you back your car in and pull your home out like a "trailer" hence the term trailer park... where I live we like to call it a mobile home park since the homes can be towed hence them being "mobile" but cant be backed up and pulled out like a trailer... and no its not some ratty azz house its a nice one compared to most other homes you see in places like where I live...


You say "tomayto" and I say "tomahto"!


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

People, please keep the postings "on topic".


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

c3 said:


> People, please keep the postings "on topic".


Well, the status of the stolen TiVo has been known for some time now. What do you suggest the new "topic" is so that we stay on it?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

drew2k said:


> Well, the status of the stolen TiVo has been known for some time now. What do you suggest the new "topic" is so that we stay on it?


Repentence and Restitution


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

drew2k said:


> Well, the status of the stolen TiVo has been known for some time now. What do you suggest the new "topic" is so that we stay on it?


Something more directly related to the stolen TiVo, not where he lives or who he lives with.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

c3 said:


> Something more directly related to the stolen TiVo, not where he lives or who he lives with.


 :up: That's a good idea.


----------



## Opusnbill7 (Sep 12, 2000)

Maybe it's just a good idea to close this thread since it seems to have run its course?


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

Opusnbill7 said:


> Maybe it's just a good idea to close this thread since it seems to have run its course?


I disagree. I am still waiting for Andy to offer Greg some token offer of cash restitution, even if it is only ten bucks a month for six months or such. Token guestures go a long way in my book.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

chris_h said:


> I disagree. I am still waiting for Andy to offer Greg some token offer of cash restitution, even if it is only ten bucks a month for six months or such. Token guestures go a long way in my book.


Andy "offered" things and I think Greg accepted the 400gb drive that Andy installed in the tivo then removed upon returning it, but that was just completely ignored...


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Test is about to have a major YAMM


----------



## twm01 (May 30, 2002)

ah30k said:


> Ah, I didn't realize you text was a hyperlink. An inadvertent smeek.


Aren't all smeeks inadvertent???


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

twm01 said:


> Aren't all smeeks inadvertent???


well it really was not a smeek since he had read the thread but just misread a post. A smeek by the literal meaning would be deliberate since it would be a case where you do *not* read the thread and end up posting a repeat of someone else.

in modern  useage it has chnaged to simply mean posting the same thing again without regard to the reason behind the duplicate posting.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Test said:


> Andy "offered" things and I think Greg accepted the 400gb drive that Andy installed in the tivo then removed upon returning it, but that was just completely ignored...


I don't know what YAMM means (from timckelley's post), but as a punishment, you should read this thread again from the beginning.


----------



## zzz0ny (Jan 13, 2007)

Why is it so important to TiVo Fanatic to remain as a member here? What's in it for him? Based on his actions and comments to date, I'm certain there's something in it for him.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

c3 said:


> I don't know what YAMM means (from timckelley's post),


YAMM="yet another meaningless milestone", in this case he's about to hit the '1000 posts' milestone, which some consider not so meaningless. 



zzz0ny said:


> Why is it so important to TiVo Fanatic to remain as a member here? What's in it for him? Based on his actions and comments to date, I'm certain there's something in it for him.


More TCFers to prey upon for free merchandise?


----------



## elliferg (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm pretty sure this is my FIRST post. Definitely a YAMM. 

I came to the forum to look into my reboot issue, stuck around to explore a little, and stumbled into this. This is the best thing I've read online in a long time. Kinda reminds me of those Busterd (sic) Operators from He!! stories from the good old days.

Anyway... Being a total newbie on the site, if Tivo_Fanatic gets to stay, it would be helpful if he had some kind of scarlet A on him, so other people would know to beware. 

Elli


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

elliferg said:


> Anyway... Being a total newbie on the site, if Tivo_Fanatic gets to stay, it would be helpful if he had some kind of scarlet A on him, so other people would know to beware.
> 
> Elli


Yes, just as they have a sex offenders list, they ought to have a TiVo stealer list.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I am still shocked that the administrators of this forum have the attitude that admitted scam artists and thieves are allowed here.

BAN HIM AGAIN!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> I am still shocked that the administrators of this forum have the attitude that admitted scam artists and thieves are allowed here.
> 
> BAN HIM AGAIN!


I second the motion!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

"burrrn the witch.. burrrrn her!"

oh sorry, just got caught up on the mob think.. 

Diane


----------



## RexB (Apr 25, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> "burrrn the witch.. burrrrn her!"
> 
> oh sorry, just got caught up on the mob think..
> Diane


Fine, feel free to converse and do business with a thief. Ripoffs are hard enough to discover, he also broke this forum's rules, and what's the point of social and legal rules if they aren't enforced.
-

I vote to ban tivo_fanatic aka cloudsbreak and his IP, since he is fond of who-knows-how-many aliases.

Rex


----------



## HomeThtrLA (Aug 16, 2002)

Hate to get back on topic, but waaaaaay back on page 1 this was referred to as fraud. While it might be that, I think "conversion" is the proper legal term, and only allows civil remedies such as suing. If, for instance, I loan an amp to someone who won't give it back, they have "converted" it from a loan to their possession.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Just doesn't have the same ring to it. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conversion_(law)


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

HomeThtrLA said:


> Hate to get back on topic, but waaaaaay back on page 1 this was referred to as fraud. While it might be that, I think "conversion" is the proper legal term, and only allows civil remedies such as suing. If, for instance, I loan an amp to someone who won't give it back, they have "converted" it from a loan to their possession.


For fraud you must prove intent which, in your example, can be almost impossible, that why people joke about borrowing the item from your home when they are steeling something.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

lessd said:


> For fraud you must prove intent which, in your example, can be almost impossible, that why people joke about borrowing the item from your home when they are steeling something.


Well to not send the DVR as part of an agreement is fraud. There was no loaning going on here, it was to be an exchnage and there are communications where in Fanatic said he was doing something when he in fact he did not do what he stated in those comunications. That is fraud.

"steeling"
gratuitous spelling link/joke here  Why can't we all just read past the mistakes


----------



## dssxxxx (Nov 11, 2003)

Well, since I see that he has posted as recently as July 2007 (quick search), I guess he was never banned.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

dssxxxx said:


> Well, since I see that he has posted as recently as July 2007 (quick search), I guess he was never banned.





BlackBetty said:


> Ban the loser!





TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Wont happen unless I do something wrong again and I dont plan on it...





drew2k said:


> I wonder if his ban is back on - no posts from TiVo_Fanatic for over 24 hours now...





TiVo_Fanatic said:


> No , my bans not back on because I havent as dan said in a PM f**ked up again and I dont plan on it... messing up again that is.


.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Someone want to sum up this thread for me? Don't feel like going through 200+ posts


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Someone want to sum up this thread for me? Don't feel like going through 200+ posts



greg burns entered into an agreement with TiVo Fanatic (outside of this site) to trade lifetimed TiVos.
TiVo Fanatic scammed him by not sending his TiVo, but happily accepted greg burns', and even listed the one he was supposed to send Greg on ebay.
Greg got wise, and bid and won the auction, and then confronted TiVo Fanatic.
After sleuthing, greg burns identified his scammer as TiVo Fanatic. (Before then, AFAIK, he didn't know his scammer was a TCFer.)
greg made multiple trips to TiVo Fanatic's house (which is a mobile home) to try to get back his TiVo, and finally after getting the police involved, was able to enforce the recovery of his property.
TiVo Fanatic, who has multiple ID's, could be banned for this, but at greg's request, he allowed him to temporarily stay on to answer people's questions, so we could know what went on in his mind to do this crime.
It sounds like what was supposed to be a temporary stay on the permaban maybe has become a permanent stay.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Crazy, I think I remember reading this now, at least the beginning

Just nuts


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

timckelley said:


> [*]After sleuthing, greg burns identified his scammer as TiVo Fanatic. (Before then, AFAIK, he didn't know his scammer was a TCFer.)


I knew him as TCFer under another alias. His, um, unique posting style gave him away as using multiple identites. Which was confirmed by a moderator via his IP address.

Surprises me, that a certain current user (cough *netsurfer*) is allowed to create new login in every couple weeks, yet nothing is done about *that*.

TivoFanatic and I kissed and made up. EOM.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Surprises me, that a certain current user (cough *netsurfer*) is allowed to create new login in every couple weeks, yet nothing is done about *that*.


That is because the new "team" running the site doesn't seem to enforce any of the rules that made this site so good for the last several years. In the past, these issues would of been taken care of and rule breaking was handled very promptly.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

greg_burns said:


> TivoFanatic and I kissed and made up. EOM.


Did you and Netsurfer kissed and made up?


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

Did you ever get the remote? the 400gb drive? Regardless of what I think, Tivo Fanatics #1 goal should have been making things right with you, and you pointed out two clear ways to do that. I really hope he came through, but I'm not betting on it.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

edrock200 said:


> Did you ever get the remote? the 400gb drive? Regardless of what I think, Tivo Fanatics #1 goal should have been making things right with you, and you pointed out two clear ways to do that. I really hope he came through, but I'm not betting on it.


He did mail me the remote. He kept the drive, it was his.


----------



## clam729 (Nov 28, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> TivoFanatic and I kissed and made up. EOM.


Screenshots or it didn't happen


----------



## Netbudda (Mar 3, 2005)

Holy crap BATMAN !!!! How did I miss this thread until today.......? Man, Greg you are too good, there is no way I could trust this cat again, that's the way it goes. Do I believe he deserves an opportunity ? SURE....I believe he should start fresh somewhere else and learn from his mistakes, but he should not be allowed to stay here. No different than caught stealing at work, you get fired even if you repent, you go somewhere else and change your ways...why would you want to be in a place where you are not trusted...? He will always be remembered as the guy who tried to steal from Greg...even in the year 2025.


----------



## SGR215 (Jan 20, 2004)

greg_burns, I commend you on how well you handled this. At the risk of sounding like a stereotypical internet tough guy, I probably would have lost my composure after tracking him down and it probably would have ended up with me having a physical confrontation with the guy or worse if he refused to give me the Tivo back. (Which inevitability would have made me just as bad as this POS in the first place) You must be one patient person! Well done. :up:


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Lets let sleeping dogs lye here.

Dan


----------

